# South Bend 13 Cross Slide



## jrh (May 26, 2015)

What is the acceptable tolerance for wear on the cross slide lead screw?  there is a noticeable amount of wear on the center of the part but not as bad as some of the photos I have seen.  I noticed about 3/4 turn backlash before I took it apart and there is quite a bit of play on the nut.  I see some selling "rebuilt" lead screws- any feedback on those?  thanks Jay


----------



## Mark_f (May 26, 2015)

Maybe a new nut and remove any end play will fix the problem or most of it.

On second thought, from the photo, you do need a new screw. I have known a couple people that have gotten rebuilt screws on eBay and had no problem with it .


----------



## Kernbigo (May 26, 2015)

buy your from Steve Wells, good product wswells@earthlink.net


----------



## Smithdoor (May 26, 2015)

This is typical for lathes after few years of uses. Ever shop I ever work all of the lathe had this play
Even if can adjust the nut the wear is in the center of screw if center was then bind at the ends
Most machine's just turn the screw back then forward
Note ever ball screw will have this too.

Most time you can reduce this by replacing the nut and adjusting the dial/Collar 

Dave


----------



## jrh (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the input Gents


----------



## Kernbigo (May 27, 2015)

here is something i did to get buy tell i got a new nut


----------



## rafe (May 28, 2015)

this posted twice please remove this one


----------



## rafe (May 28, 2015)

I replaced both on my 14 1/2 SB The screw looked like yours ...I got a piece of left threaded acme rod and mated it mine ...It was a fairly cheap repair and has held up perfectly
It's on this site somewhere!
http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/bronze-cross-feed-nut-aint-eating.16754/


----------

